# Sea Fox 172 boat



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking at a early 2000's Sea Fox 172 boat. Good, bad, ? Looking for something I can fresh & salt water fish with. 

Thanks


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a dealer that told me to never buy a sea fox. He was a sea fox dealer, and felt the boats were made too shoddy to be safe offshore. He said the stringers made a rubbing noise when you hit waves, and that meant they were not adequately fiberglassed. He sent back all the boats he had in inventory and started carrying other brands.

Thats all I have heard about them. PM me and I will give you the name of the dealer that said that to me (if you want it.)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoot a PM to Water Hazard. He had a 17ft. We did everything from gigging to catching hoos at the edge in it.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the 185 Bayfisher for about a year. Bought it used and in not in perfect condition, but had no problems with the boat. HOWEVER, the Mercury saltwater 115 was common on that boat and it was a lemon. I had 3 mechanics who did not know each other deal me that was the worst product Mercury ever put out.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a 2005 SeaFox, haven't had any problemsat all withthe boat. Only repair was to replace the livewell pump.Can say that for the200saltwater Mecr, shebroke a piston1 mouthafter the warranty ran out.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_My Cuzen has a 17'c fox cc and for the past 4 year's we have fish every were from the Bay, East pass, Trooled from East pass to Pensacola in the gulf never herd ribs rub, !! In my mind it seem's to be a well belt boat! And we have seen some big sea's in it too! No problum! :usaflag_


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Before you buy it search sea fox posts on the Hull Truth boating forum. Most of the newer models are pretty good but there were a few with real problems.


----------

